# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Water Bridge

## 14litre

*Background:*

I have 2 small tanks with a sponge filter each.

I have been thinking of replacing the sponge filter with HOF but that means I need to get 2 HOFs operating with 2 power source, which I am reluctant to go for it. My preference is to have a single powered filter that can operate for 2 tanks.

After much research, there isn't such a filter available at the time of this posting.

Another thought is to use an external canister filter, with the inlet in one tank and the outlet on the other. 
But how do you connect the tanks together?

What else but a Water Bridge? 
I didn't invent this. Apparently this concept has been around for some time (after some googling) and different people did it different ways.
I had mine done almost the same way as felix_fx2, who is actually the person giving me this idea along with all the setup information.

okay, let's save the talking and go right into the action.


*The Action:*

Materials you need (the clear tube is about 1m long):


Material (zoomed into the transparency level of the bend):


Equipment you need (a small handsaw and a piece of sandpaper):


Cutting the tube to size and post-washing:


Joining all up (without glue):


Lights, Camera, Action!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIv_Q45Hwpw

Close up view:


Full tank view:


lights ready....
cameras ready....
tent pitched.....
waited and waited and waited..... 
and finally came the shrimp!!


 :Roll Eyes:  okay, I'll try to take another photo/video when one finally takes the courage to stroll in the water brdige.  :Grin: 

*FAQ:*

*Q. hey! you have mentioned replacing the sponge filter with an external canister filter. Where is it?*
A. I didn't forget about this. I am hunting for it. I am just too excited to fix up the bridge first. I will update this thread when the canister filter is ready.

*Q. Would the bridge be too small to handle the water flow?*
A. I don't know but I will monitor it. I might be making another one to fix it to the front of the tanks, let's see how it goes.

*Q. What is the benefit of this? I have a couple more questions to ask.*
A. Check out this website, http://www.bio-elite.co.za/waterbridge.htm it has a lot of FAQ on water bridge.

----------


## billy83

Hi bro, I salute you... you are the diy king. Keep constant update of your project. I might be the next one doing it.

By the way, your fingers look nice and long when you sprinkle the water off your hands.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 14litre

> Hi bro, I salute you... you are the diy king. Keep constant update of your project. I might be the next one doing it.
> 
> By the way, your fingers look nice and long when you sprinkle the water off your hands..


haha.. no lah, you will take away word "king" if you realise I don't even know how to do shouldering.  :Embarassed: 

I didn't realise this is so easy until I gave it a try. just cut and join, almost like a LEGO game. But that's probably I am doing a small version, bigger diameter could be more challenging.

haha... was worried that my wife will come after me if I wet the entire floor...  :Laughing:

----------


## 14litre

*Word of Caution*

I have heard not once, not twice, but a few times from a few bros here.

It is on the water flowrate when you intend to use a canister filter (or whatever filter) to pump water into 1 tank and have it out from the other; 
e.g. water goes out from Tank A, then into the filter, then goes back to Tank B, and finally B to A via the bridge;
Tank A > *Filter > Tank B* > *Bridge > Tank A*

Special care should be taken, to juggle the water going from the Filter to Tank B, 
if the *water going into Tank B is faster* than the *water going from the Bridge to Tank A*,
then you are likely to see *water overflowing* from Tank B.

Please take special note on this.

Thank you for all the bros who have warned me on such setup.  :Well done:

----------


## felix_fx2

Nicely done.  :Smile: 
Now if there are a few joints and pipes left. Use them with the sponge filter to carry some water over.

The flow will be much slower then canister filter. Less chance of overflowing.

In merchant section, GC demonstrated modifying a sera product to work with mosura soft water. The function of sponge filter works the same way.

----------


## 14litre

> Nicely done. 
> Now if there are a few joints and pipes left. Use them with the sponge filter to carry some water over.
> 
> The flow will be much slower then canister filter. Less chance of overflowing.
> 
> In merchant section, GC demonstrated modifying a sera product to work with mosura soft water. The function of sponge filter works the same way.


Thanks bro. 

What? More DIY? I was like  :Knockout:  when I completed the work yesterday. 
Okay, just kidding lah, the DIY part is fun and exciting, but moving the tank around is no joke, very heavy.

Using the sponge filter to carry water over?
do you mean making a similar water bridge but this time
join one end of the bridge to the sponge filter (of tank A) and 
have the other end of the bridge "hanging" in the other tank (tank B)?

Sounds interesting. But the air tubing might obstruct such layout. Or do you mean connecting it in other ways?
We should meet up someday, bro. I would love to to hear more of such DIY ideas.

Just read a bit on the GC soft water tower. Very cool stuff.
http://www.gcshop-sg.com/learn_v.php...6&topic=1&ar=0

----------


## AhVy

Love your work 14litre!

----------


## 14litre

> Love your work 14litre!


hehe.. Thanks. I'm looking into how to make a bigger water bridge by using acrylic sheets. just thought about this in my dreams last night, now need to recall my "dream design" and do some research to see if it's possible.  :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

After much research and help-seeking thread, looks like I might not go for a canister filter.

If I keep these 2 sponge filters in the tank, my main concern is creating the water flow in the bridge, so that water is being circulated around the 2 tanks.

How about adding a power head in the tank to create the water flow? 
Is this a "sensible" way of achieving water circulation?

For reference, I have read an article on comparison of some power heads here:
http://kb.marinedepot.com/article.as...4&cNode=4O3V2M
and the various ways of creating water flow in the tank:
http://kb.marinedepot.com/article.aspx?id=11108

----------


## tetrakid

Seeing the DIY action in this thread is very nice. It also reminds me of Blue Whale, who was also deeply into DIY. Anyone know what's the latest on him? He has stopepd posting for quite some time.

----------


## alvinchan80

Bro 14litre, maybe you can search for bro eviltrain's thread. His set up uses quite a few water bridge and also multiple tank chilling with just 1 chiller..

----------


## Draka

Hey bro, adding on to what you have done (and inspired me heh), and from felix's suggestion, wanted to show you something I have done. It's copy what GC did for many of their tanks there heh  :Razz: 

Of course, mine is a very elementary one, for a better model, maybe have a look at GC's tanks, they're really well-done. What you could do instead of what I have done is direct the PVC piping from one tank into the other tank and the flow will just establish itself ^^

Sponge filter.jpg

----------


## Draka

Sponge filter.jpg

Maybe something like this? Just a suggestion haha, it's something I'm considering since I've been tempted by your water bridge.

----------


## diazman

> Seeing the DIY action in this thread is very nice. It also reminds me of Blue Whale, who was also deeply into DIY. Anyone know what's the latest on him? He has stopepd posting for quite some time.


The last i saw him after he helped with the DIY lighting and set up his rack though.. Would be great if he can post more DIY stuffs. 

@Bro 14litre. Got any ideas if PVC pipe works? im planning to use them.  :Razz:

----------


## 14litre

> Sponge filter.jpg
> 
> Maybe something like this? Just a suggestion haha, it's something I'm considering since I've been tempted by your water bridge.


Thanks for sharing, bro.

This is very interesting idea. Is the black line in the center a solid partition as in it is a acrylic or something? If it is, would all the water flow from the left to right and cause an overflow on the right?
or is it that you have a bridge that is not in the picture that will do the "auto" water leveling? This is very interesting because I am still lacking of ideas to do the water circulation for both of my tanks.

----------


## 14litre

> The last i saw him after he helped with the DIY lighting and set up his rack though.. Would be great if he can post more DIY stuffs. 
> 
> @Bro 14litre. Got any ideas if PVC pipe works? im planning to use them.


Do you mean using PVC pipe as the Water Bridge, bro?

I am using a clear (transparent) one because I wanted to see the shrimps making their journey inside. Any PVC pipe should be ok bah, just that you can't catch their action in those opaque ones.

But sad to say I have not seen any of the shrimps in action yet. But they do cross over because I did see my yellow shrimps in another tank yesterday, and another orange one going over to the other. Kinda makes my day, that they did "appreciate" this simple architecture.  :Grin:

----------


## diazman

i tried one before but my shrimps are all lazy to cross over  :Knockout: . All hidden under the coconut husks la.  :Laughing:

----------


## 14litre

> i tried one before but my shrimps are all lazy to cross over . All hidden under the coconut husks la.


Put the food on 1 tank only, maybe they'll start to explore the other tank when they are slowly dying of hunger.  :Grin:

----------


## Draka

> Thanks for sharing, bro.
> 
> This is very interesting idea. Is the black line in the center a solid partition as in it is a acrylic or something? If it is, would all the water flow from the left to right and cause an overflow on the right?
> or is it that you have a bridge that is not in the picture that will do the "auto" water leveling? This is very interesting because I am still lacking of ideas to do the water circulation for both of my tanks.


Haha bro, the black line in the center is the solid partition between the two tanks. Just suggesting if you put the two tanks side by side as you have done, you can make your air-lift-sponge filter like that to transport the water slowly from left tank to right tank, filter media in left tank would clean the water from the left tank. Your pre-established water bridge will serve to transport the water back from the right tank to the left tank, and this water will again be cleaned by the filter media in the left tank. Haven't made a water bridge for mine yet, different water conditions between my two same height tanks so can't do so.  :Sad:

----------


## 14litre

> Haha bro, the black line in the center is the solid partition between the two tanks. Just suggesting if you put the two tanks side by side as you have done, you can make your air-lift-sponge filter like that to transport the water slowly from left tank to right tank, filter media in left tank would clean the water from the left tank. Your pre-established water bridge will serve to transport the water back from the right tank to the left tank, and this water will again be cleaned by the filter media in the left tank. Haven't made a water bridge for mine yet, different water conditions between my two same height tanks so can't do so.


Thanks bro.

I see what you mean now.

I have a small sponge filter lying around.
Let me try to find an external tube to extend it, add an elbow bend and see if I can achieve what you have illustrated. Can't wait to work on this now.  :Grin: 

Btw, what program did you use to draw that diagram?
I wanted to illustrate mine but didn't have a good tool to draw it.

----------


## Draka

Haha I just used paint. By the way, a small sponge filter may not be enough for two tanks leh. Might suggest you use a large piece of sponge to partition a small space in one of the tanks, larger filter area.

----------


## tetrakid

I agree that a sponge partition will be a better solution than a small sponge. 

A small sponge on the airlift tube clogs up easily and soon impedes the water flow after a few days. But if the sponge is cleaned every other day, it may be workable.

Using a top filter can also be another good idea, with the water inlet in one tank, and the water outlet in the other.  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> Bro 14litre, maybe you can search for bro eviltrain's thread. His set up uses quite a few water bridge and also multiple tank chilling with just 1 chiller..


Thanks bro.

I have looked at his thread before, very impressive setup. There is something that kinda makes me not to go for his method, either its the under gravel or new setup (mine is already an established tank), I also can't remember because I have looked into so many forums/websites. But I will read his thread again in case I missed out anything. Thanks for the reference, bro.

I am putting the links to his thread here, so that I can click it later to re-visit it.  :Grin: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...highlight=beta
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...highlight=beta

----------


## 14litre

> Haha I just used paint. By the way, a small sponge filter may not be enough for two tanks leh. Might suggest you use a large piece of sponge to partition a small space in one of the tanks, larger filter area.


Wa! You can draw really well bro. 

Thanks for the suggestion bro.

I intend to keep the 2 existing sponge filters, so this small sponge filter is an add-on. I would like to use this small sponge filter to "test" the concept first. If it works, then I will look into diy the larger filter area. See how first ya.  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> I agree that a sponge partition will be a better solution than a small sponge. 
> 
> A small sponge on the airlift tube clogs up easily and soon impedes the water flow after a few days. But if the sponge is cleaned every other day, it may be workable.
> 
> Using a top filter can also be another good idea, with the water inlet in one tank, and the water outlet in the other.


Thanks for the advice and suggestion (top filter), bro.

I will test the concept with a small sponge filter first. Very interesting idea on the top filter. Let me try the concept first and if it works, I will look into your idea as well as Draka's. 


Cheers bros.

----------


## Draka

Haha welcome! ^^

----------


## 14litre

Updates:
I have made a air-lift pump to handle the water circulation.


I have created a new thread so that it is easier to read everything together.
here's the new thread. Please feel free to post your comments/suggestions. Thank you.  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Air-lift-Pump

----------

